# Have You Built An Aqua With Ss Mesh?



## MarkK (20/8/14)

Basically I have SS mesh that came with the tank, had a quick google and cant seem to find any videos specifically for wicking and insulating the SS wick.

Would love to hear from some one that has done a build like this  Thanks in advance!


----------



## WHeunis (20/8/14)

Genesis style tanks love SS mesh for a wick.

As far as other tanks go, ive only seen it used in addition to the coil.
Search for "sleeper build" on RipTripper's youtube.


----------



## RATZ (20/8/14)

One of the better how to's

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Elvit (9/2/17)

RATZ said:


> One of the better how to's


But I use the hydrogen peroxide H2O2 to oxidize the mesh


----------



## shabbar (9/2/17)

@Elvit Welcome to the forums , dont think people use ss mesh to wick nowadays, times have changed! back in 2012/3 when the smok rsst came out we used it , this as an old thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

